# Wattwürmer auf Rügen jetzt täglich zu haben!!



## Quappenqualle (17. August 2007)

Hallo.

Ich dachte mir so, es würde die brandungsangelnde Gemeinde interessieren, dass es nunmehr die Möglichkeit gibt, auf Rügen auch ohne Vorbestellung Wattis zu kaufen. Um dies jeden Tag ab 06.00 Uhr!!
Ich bin rein zufällig in Bergen auf einen kleinen, aber feinen neuen Angelladen gestossen, der diesen Service anbietet. 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob die Nennung der Adresse schon unzulässige Werbung ist. Ich schreibs rein und wenn es gegen irgendwelche Regeln verstösst, kann's ja ein Mod wieder löschen...

Der Laden befindet sich in Bergen in der Königsstraße 20 und ist über www.anglertreff-ruegen.de im Netz erreichbar..


----------



## Dani_CH (25. August 2007)

*AW: Wattwürmer auf Rügen jetzt täglich zu haben!!*

cool- leider ein Jahr zu spät ;-) , ich hatte letztes Jahr extrem Mühe- mitte Oktober an die Wattis zu kommen. Ich musste jeweils retour bis Stralsund.

Domiziliert war ich in Glowe- so wars immer ne ordentliche Strecke. Mit den künstlichen Seeringlern und Wattis- mit dehnen ich es in der Not probiert hatte- war ich ziemlich erfolglos rund um Glowe.

Auf alle Fälle besten Dank für die Infos.


Gruss Dani_CH


----------

